

Reflection in C++11 - albinofrenchy
http://rikitiki.sourceforge.net/blog/2013/03/14/reflection_in_c%2B%2B11.html

======
BruceIV
This is seriously neat. For all that C++ has everything and the kitchen sink
in terms of features, lack of reflection is a major drag sometimes.

~~~
albinofrenchy
Thanks. It should be interesting to see what new things can be done with the
newer features that weren't accessible/viable before.

